# Shipping to the United States



## camillemarie34 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone knows of a more economical way to ship small packages to the United States? The cheapest shipping I could find so far was $26 US dollars to send a small bubble mailer containing a few pieces of jewelry. Thanks and I'd love any info regarding this issue


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexican mail is the cheapest , you can send it with a request for a signed receipt which increases the prices but there is no real cheal wy to send things abroad I am afraid,


----------



## camillemarie34 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

camillemarie34 said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if anyone knows of a more economical way to ship small packages to the United States? The cheapest shipping I could find so far was $26 US dollars to send a small bubble mailer containing a few pieces of jewelry. Thanks and I'd love any info regarding this issue


I occasionally ship small packages to the US via Correos Mexicanos. Sometimes I send them "normal" and sometimes "certificado", which is usually, but not always, faster. I've never had a package lost though it may take a couple of weeks to arrive. The price varies according to the weight of the package and usually comes to 50 to 150 pesos.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Over the years I have found that the certified mail takes longer but nothing I sent or received was ever lost. The regular mail is a little faster but I had several packages diappear..baby clothes, clothes, dvd, chocolates and last but not least my apostilled birth certificate..that was a bad one..
If you want to make sure it arrives and if it has any value send it certified.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I am glad to know about the certified mail option. I have used regular Correos de Mexico several times with disappointing results - about 50% of the letters and packages have disappeared.

Next time I need to send something, I'll try certified.


----------

